# ADA Equivalent/Resonable Accomodations



## glzath (Oct 5, 2016)

IBC 2015

We have a design for a small, 2-story office area (Use "B") attached to a manufacturing facility. The first floor has a couple offices, a small testing lab, locker rooms/toilet rooms and a break room. All elements have been designed to be accessible including the entry and access route to the building.

The second story has a much smaller footprint (1,400 square feet) and contains an open office plan and conference room. Access is by a single stairwell.

An Architect from another office of ours commented that the second floor floor is not accessible. I'm still looking for the citation, but I thought that the fact we have the primary functions covered on the first floor and can supply reasonable accommodations (office, lab, toilet, break), the second floor would not need access ... aka, an elevator.

Thanks in advance


EDIT: And sure as shootin', right after I hit post I find 1104.4 Exception 1; "
An accessible route is not required to stories and
mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more
than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located
above and below accessible levels."


----------



## mark handler (Oct 5, 2016)

You hit it.
But features such as stairs and restrooms still need to comply.


----------

